# new plow advice- ground clearance?



## Dave Klimack (May 8, 2015)

Hi everyone,
I'm new to this site but have been plowing my own driveway for 25 years. This is the year that the 1973 Dodge with 7 1/2' Meyer plow goes out to pasture and is replaced with new equipment. I've already settled on a 2015 GMC Sierra 1500 with a snow plow prep package. 

This truck will be my primary transportation in addition to plowing and off-road firewood duties. So I need a quality plow that goes off and on easily and doesn't compromise my front ground clearance any more than necessary. I live near the Denver, CO area and have access to most major manufacturers. 

I've been reviewing the Meyer drive pro series info due to my long satisfactory exposure to Meyer equipment. Not sure about the ground clearance. I've also viewed the Western HTS video and it seems like the UltraMount system is a viable option for minimizing clearance issues. But I'm open to persuasion on other makes. 

So, 1. Quality 2. Ease of mount/dismount 3. Ground clearance

Please share your thoughts!
Dave


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Didn't think the "snowplow prep was available on the 1/2 ton?
http://www.gmc.com/sierra-1500-pickup-truck.html


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

There it is..
didn't see it before.
This available option includes the following features:

Power feed to accommodate a backup and roof emergency light
A dependable 170-amp alternator for cold-weather starts
Forward lamp wiring harness and a provision for a cab roof-mounted lamp or beacon for added visibility
Under body transfercase shield to help protect the transfercase from debris 
A high-capacity air cleaner and an auxiliary transmission oil cooler
Heavy Duty front springs 

Requires 4WD Regular Cab models.


As for ground clearance they are all around the same height give or take 3-4" .
Short of going over elephant-hill the mount shouldn't pose any real hindrance while driving down a trail/dirt road 99% of the time.


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

We have had a lot of western plows in the past and have had very good luck with them. 
The ground clearance is awesome with the removable cups on rhe ultramount system. I use the truck for farming when not plowing and have yet to hit a ditch with the cups off. My father runs boss plows and loves them but he does bottom that front mount a lot.


----------



## Dave Klimack (May 8, 2015)

I won't be doing any off-road stuff come plowing season but I have to be concerned with rocks, cut off stumps, etc when moving firewood. I'm replacing two older trucks with one new one so I have to maximize its utility. I don't have much in the way of existing trails. I have to go where the cut trees hit the ground.


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

Dave Klimack;2001111 said:


> I won't be doing any off-road stuff come plowing season but I have to be concerned with rocks, cut off stumps, etc when moving firewood. I'm replacing two older trucks with one new one so I have to maximize its utility. I don't have much in the way of existing trails. I have to go where the cut trees hit the ground.


Then for the ground clearance alone I vote for the western ultramount.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ultramount......


----------



## Dave Klimack (May 8, 2015)

I take it then that Western ultramount is in a league of its own when it comes to ground clearance?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Yea. Have you not seen the mount when the plow isn't on?


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

Watch the last 40 seconds or so and you can see how they come off.


----------



## Dave Klimack (May 8, 2015)

I've seen the company video and the clearance impressed me. Does it work that well in the real world?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Dave Klimack;2001121 said:


> I've seen the company video and the clearance impressed me. Does it work that well in the real world?


No. Not at all. It's all done with mirrors and lightning.


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

It's exactly as the video shows. I actually moved mine this morning and removed the cups again. Simple. Easy


----------



## Dave Klimack (May 8, 2015)

Any reliability issues with Western?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Loaded question.


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

Dave k. 
Email me. [email protected]


----------



## Dave Klimack (May 8, 2015)

I'm not interested in mirrors, lightning, loaded or unloaded questions. Asking whether a product performs as advertised in the opinion of "real world" users is a legitimate question.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Dave Klimack;2001132 said:


> I'm not interested in mirrors, lightning, loaded or unloaded questions. Asking whether a product performs as advertised in the opinion of "real world" users is a legitimate question.


Western is the number one world wide period


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Dave Klimack;2001132 said:


> I'm not interested in mirrors, lightning, loaded or unloaded questions. Asking whether a product performs as advertised in the opinion of "real world" users is a legitimate question.


Really? You really think THATS a legitimate question?


----------



## Dave Klimack (May 8, 2015)

Thanks to those of you that really want to help.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Dave Klimack;2001136 said:


> Thanks to those of you that really want to help.


I did help. Your not listening.


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

Wow diesel way to make a person feel welcomed to the site. A little more guidance and simple answers rather than the advice you have been giving would be good.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Really? Asking loaded questions, asking nonsense questions? 
I said ultramount 6th post....answered his question.
Then silly questions followed. Silly questions....Silly answers. IMO


----------

